# Vaping



## UberLBK (Aug 30, 2019)

Any driver have advice on how to get riders to not vape in your vehicle? They never ask, they just start doing it. I have memes in my vehicle that says don’t or I’ll kick you out. I don’t know what else to do. All Uber is willing to do in unmatch me with them, well that just takes away income for me. I’m in a college town and these students think it’s ok to do whatever the hell they want to, and I’m ok with that as long as you don’t vape. I’m at my whit’s end about this. Should I just give up and let them. I keep my car clean and smelling good and I don’t like that shit in my car.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

They always ask me and I say no. They listen but I'm an old 47 yr old dude with a full beard pushing 270. Haha


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

"Please don't vape in my car. My next rider might take issue with the smell." If compliance isn't immediate, pull over and toss. 

Its your car grow a pair!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> "Please don't vape in my car. My next rider might take issue with the smell." If compliance isn't immediate, pull over and toss.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

If it's that prevalent in the market then all you got to do is start pulling over and tell him to get out. No warning no explanation just tell him to get out. Trust me you do it enough on the University and it eventually get around.

Also report as making you feel unsafe to perform your job. Just say It's a distraction and confrontation usually ends in a bad situation for everybody.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

UberLBK said:


> Any driver have advice on how to get riders to not vape in your vehicle? They never ask, they just start doing it. I have memes in my vehicle that says don't or I'll kick you out. I don't know what else to do. All Uber is willing to do in unmatch me with them, well that just takes away income for me. I'm in a college town and these students think it's ok to do whatever the hell they want to, and I'm ok with that as long as you don't vape. I'm at my whit's end about this. Should I just give up and let them. I keep my car clean and smelling good and I don't like that shit in my car.


1. Vaping is disrepectful
2. End ride let L/U know asap otherwise, next rider will say it was you vaping to get a refund & you're under investigation
3. Don't be soft, grow a backbone


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

If I see people vaping I tell them it's OK as long as they open the window.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberLBK said:


> Any driver have advice on how to get riders to not vape in your vehicle?


Easy.....
Deactivate your app. :coolio:


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

Get a spray bottle and apologize for assuming smoke meant fire


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

It's hard to stop them sometimes. Luckily, most vape smoke doesn't stick like cig smoke, especially if the windows are open. So the car doesn't stink. Sometimes I only catch it after viewing dashcam footage. They can be sneaky.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Depends on the vapor. Cloud dragons annoy me, u know the ones with the modded vapes that blow clouds that can fill ur whole car, 50-120 watt sub ohm tanks, that shits disgusting. I vape, but im old school, and only use 7 watts so my clouds are small & dissipate in a few seconds. As for folks not listening to you...i dunno...i tell them no & never had an issue.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> If I see people vaping I tell them it's OK as long as they open the window.


It's 90 degrees with close to 100% humidity pretty much everyday it's not raining in my area so yeah this wouldn't fly here but during the winter and spring I'll probably have the same policy. Surprisingly this subject rarely comes up during my rides


----------



## UberLBK (Aug 30, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> "Please don't vape in my car. My next rider might take issue with the smell." If compliance isn't immediate, pull over and toss.
> 
> Its your car grow a pair!


I've threatened it. I've pulled over. I've yelled. I have grown a pair. I was asking for advice. It doesn't stop. I don't want to run out of riders and therefore money.

I'm also trying to keep good rating. I like the spray bottle idea. Most don't ask, they just start doing it and try to be sneaky.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> It's hard to stop them sometimes. Luckily, most vape smoke doesn't stick like cig smoke, especially if the windows are open. So the car doesn't stink. Sometimes I only catch it after viewing dashcam footage. They can be sneaky.


I stop shut off the motor, go get the Lysol from storage, and ask them to leave. It is my vehicle my rules and by God you had better be running because I will spray your dumb butt till I run out of Lysol!

I smoked got 27 years, been smoke-free since 2007. They can destroy their effing lungs somewhere the heck else!


----------



## Philly215 (Feb 5, 2019)

I do let my passengers vape in my car as long as it’s not weed. I vape so the smell won’t stick in the car. Keep the windows open and the cloud will go out. I don’t think vaping in the car is a big deal to me.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Annoy them with the truth:

https://www.webmd.com/mental-health.../as-vaping-injuries-grow-doctors-seek-answers
Uber IS a non-smoking platform. I think that can be easily extended to vaping. Who cares if it is technically correct or not. Our cars. Our rules.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> It's 90 degrees with close to 100% humidity pretty much everyday it's not raining in my area so yeah this wouldn't fly here but during the winter and spring I'll probably have the same policy. Surprisingly this subject rarely comes up during my rides


Same here. It doesn't come up, and it's very humid here in the Bayou City (Houston).

I'd just lower all the windows. I think they'd get the message quickly, and if they didn't, there wouldn't be any odor after they leave.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Vaping doesnt linger like cigarettes or weed and it usually smells better than the boozy pax anyway. Most times people ask and I say yes. Im sure people have done it without asking and without me even noticing.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I have never smoked, and I know next to nothing about how vaping works. Had a minimum fare pax yesterday, who kept asking if he could vape. I politely said no, and pointed out how it was a 6 minute ride. He kept badgering me, telling me it doesn't smell, blah blah blah. Wasn't sure what to answer, as I have no idea how it works.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberLBK said:


> Any driver have advice on how to get riders to not vape in your vehicle? They never ask, they just start doing it. I have memes in my vehicle that says don't or I'll kick you out. I don't know what else to do. All Uber is willing to do in unmatch me with them, well that just takes away income for me. I'm in a college town and these students think it's ok to do whatever the hell they want to, and I'm ok with that as long as you don't vape. I'm at my whit's end about this. Should I just give up and let them. I keep my car clean and smelling good and I don't like that shit in my car.


To be honest, it' s never happened to me. A few times, the rider asked permission ( which I won't allow ).


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

UberLBK said:


> I've threatened it. I've pulled over. I've yelled. I have grown a pair. I was asking for advice. It doesn't stop. I don't want to run out of riders and therefore money.
> 
> I'm also trying to keep good rating. I like the spray bottle idea. Most don't ask, they just start doing it and try to be sneaky.


Worry about ratings...yeah, I don't get that bs.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I always love the idiots who want to argue...Its just water vapor. I always respond with...Its my car and why are you sucking on it like an addict if its just water vapor.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> I have never smoked, and I know next to nothing about how vaping works. Had a minimum fare pax yesterday, who kept asking if he could vape. I politely said no, and pointed out how it was a 6 minute ride. He kept badgering me, telling me it doesn't smell, blah blah blah. Wasn't sure what to answer, as I have no idea how it works.


You reply as if he were a child:

Pax: can I vape? 
You: no. 
Pax: please?
You: did you ask me a question?
Pax: yes. 
You: did I give you an answer? 
Pax: yeah. 
You: then stop asking or I'll end the ride now.

It's like a ten second conversation. Literally.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> kept badgering me, telling me it doesn't smell, blah blah blah. Wasn't sure what to answer, as I have no idea how it works.


You don't have to know how it works to say no.

Just because he keeps asking the question doesn't mean you have to vary your answer.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

UberLBK said:


> Any driver have advice on how to get riders to not vape in your vehicle? They never ask, they just start doing it. I have memes in my vehicle that says don't or I'll kick you out. I don't know what else to do. All Uber is willing to do in unmatch me with them, well that just takes away income for me. I'm in a college town and these students think it's ok to do whatever the hell they want to, and I'm ok with that as long as you don't vape. I'm at my whit's end about this. Should I just give up and let them. I keep my car clean and smelling good and I don't like that shit in my car.


Communication is the answer. When riders are getting into vehicles, they normally telease that last exhale of smoke. That is when you ask them to make sure that their vape is secured and off. Shouldn't be a problem after that.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I’ll never understand the willingness to pay all that money to corporations that will lie about the health effects to keep you addicted to what amounts to an adult pacifier. At the end of the day, it is the vape companies that are the true enemy, and the vapers are the victims. When the vaper is in your car, they are representatives of the vape companies, and the driver becomes the victim.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Vaping is harmless. Doesn’t leave a lasting smell at all.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Vaping is harmless. Doesn't leave a lasting smell at all.


This is not a logical pair of statements.
All sorts of stuff doesn't leave a smell which may be personally harmful.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

UberLBK said:


> Any driver have advice on how to get riders to not vape in your vehicle? They never ask, they just start doing it. I have memes in my vehicle that says don't or I'll kick you out. I don't know what else to do. All Uber is willing to do in unmatch me with them, well that just takes away income for me. I'm in a college town and these students think it's ok to do whatever the hell they want to, and I'm ok with that as long as you don't vape. I'm at my whit's end about this. Should I just give up and let them. I keep my car clean and smelling good and I don't like that shit in my car.


I encourage people to vape in my vehicle it makes it smell good and many people tip $10-$20. Vapes are good to go...


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I've had people ask. I say no. Most of the time, no issue.

If they walk up with a device in their hand, I ask them politely to put it away so they don't use while in my car. Most of the time, no issue. Any attempt at negotiation, any smart ass retort = cancel and collect the tax, with a write up for my specific reasons why.

I've had people sneak. They get one warning. Second sneak = auto boot for cause, with write up, and I'll find a way to collect a cleanup fee. I'm very good at that.

I've had people blast out the FOG. I roll down all four windows at highway speeds, blow them out, and give them a very stern warning. Any snark, smartassery, or _dooshbaggery_, and they get booted, even if we're on the Interstate. My rules, no exceptions, no debate, no negotiations, no bovine scat.

People who vape without permission get written up every single time, and I will put in the notes that I smelled pot. I do not care if that gets them banned, either. They F'd up.

I'm currently watching a family member wither away in pain from interstitial lung disease. It's a slow death, and will be extremely painful at the end. It's akin to drowning very slow. That's why I have zero tolerance for the poison puffers inside my private property.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> They always ask me and I say no. They listen but I'm an old 47 yr old dude with a full beard pushing 270. Haha


So what you're saying is make sure we can outrun you? 

Vaping is such a pretentious trash look to me. When I see someone vaping, the first thing that comes to mind is weak minded. Sometimes I'd like to start the most absurd fad just to see how many dopes follow it. "Hey this is John on Youtube, today I'm going to do the 'nail trimming challenge'. If you guys don't know what this is, it's where you let your nails grow out, and use a blender to trim them." Sometimes you have to give Darwinism a little push....


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

TXUbering said:


> Vaping is such a pretentious trash look to me.


Some people vape because they are ex-smokers. Given this information, do you maintain the same opinion?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Some people vape because they are ex-smokers. Given this information, do you maintain the same opinion?


I stand corrected, they're even weaker minded than I initially thought, cause they bought into TWO products that are dangerous to their health.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> If I see people vaping I tell them it's OK as long as they open the window.


Same here.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

In over 4,000 trips I've had two riders ask for permission to vape and I said yes, as long as they blow it out the window.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Coachman said:


> In over 4,000 trips I've had two riders ask for permission to vape and I said yes, as long as they blow it out the window.


That's crazy. I had 3 riders vape yesterday alone. None asked permission.


----------



## UberLBK (Aug 30, 2019)

Cary Grant said:


> I've had people ask. I say no. Most of the time, no issue.
> 
> If they walk up with a device in their hand, I ask them politely to put it away so they don't use while in my car. Most of the time, no issue. Any attempt at negotiation, any smart ass retort = cancel and collect the tax, with a write up for my specific reasons why.
> 
> ...


How do you get a clean up fee for it since you can't really get a pic of the vapes?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Vaping is harmless. Doesn't leave a lasting smell at all.


It's not harmless. It's illegal in public places for a reason. We are starting to see people in the news, who are dying from it. People are addicted to the nicotine, and needlessly losing their money to corporations.


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

I replied to another thread about how I handle smoking/vaping but can't find it.
So I thought I'd resurrect this thread on the subject.

Last night - around 1 a.m. - college bars closing, got a ping for 3.
Girls in the backseat, guy gets in up front.
Short trip but as soon as I get started, I notice the guy has cracked the window & is turned away from me.
Looked close and saw the stig, or whatever the hell they call it.
I kind of laugh and,
"Oh I'm sorry you can't vape."
"I get nauseous and I'll throw up on you and then have to charge you a cleanup fee."
"Chemotherapy does that to you"

I got the usual response.
Guy: "I apologize! I am SO sorry."
Girls: "Oh that is terrible. Are you okay?!"

"Oh yes it's fine now but I can't handle that smell".

No problem and it beats the hell out of the "My car, my rules" drama.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> It's hard to stop them sometimes. Luckily, most vape smoke doesn't stick like cig smoke, especially if the windows are open. So the car doesn't stink. Sometimes I only catch it after viewing dashcam footage. They can be sneaky.


Vape leaves some oily residue. Looks harmless but imagine the oily residue reaching ur lungs.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

Only a foolish idiot would suck on a vape pipe.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

UberLBK said:


> Any driver have advice on how to get riders to not vape in your vehicle? They never ask, they just start doing it. I have memes in my vehicle that says don't or I'll kick you out. I don't know what else to do. All Uber is willing to do in unmatch me with them, well that just takes away income for me. I'm in a college town and these students think it's ok to do whatever the hell they want to, and I'm ok with that as long as you don't vape. I'm at my whit's end about this. Should I just give up and let them. I keep my car clean and smelling good and I don't like that shit in my car.


If they ask if they can vape, channel Steve Martin:

Pax: "Mind if i vape?"
Driver: "I don't know. Mind if i fart? It's one of my habits. I quit once for a year. But i gained a lot of weight..."

My pet name for vape pipes? "Dork Snorkle"


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

As long as they ask and it's not weed, I don't care.
If they don't ask or I don't like them, it's a no, or the curb.
I smoke cigars, so second hand vape is the least of my problems.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I let anyone vape in my car.


----------



## gam007 (Nov 7, 2021)

I had this happen last night. They did ask, but I was concerned like some others mentioned that the next guy might whine about the smell and cause problems. Idk.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Vape smell don't stick around so I don't care. Nobody tips for it, but I still don't care.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Yes i had it happend to me. 100 asked i refused . If they get shitty . My answer is hey my dude i have a lot of health issues . Your vape will make me feeling like total shit . 
If they vap and do not ask then they do not respect you . Pull over tell them to get the ... out of your car ! 
You car your rules . I do not like any forms of smoke or vap in my car . Those vape pens will really make me feel bad . Tobacco does not bother me at all or cbd i smoke and cannabis . No issues .
Secondhand Vape Exposure: Effects, Who's at Risk, and More


----------

